# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the Month for September 2016

## spellbee2

*NEW:* Do you have a Task of the Month suggestion that you would love to get chosen?
Now you have the chance to suggest new tasks of the month by clicking the
*Future Task of the Month Suggestion Thread.*
If you complete a current TOTM, you will be able to vote on suggestions for the next month!

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by the Lucid Task Club and the On-Topic Administrator. Please attempt any or all of   these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task. Your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.*

*Very important*

*When you complete a task:*  Go to your control panel, then to permission groups, and request to be in the group that applies to the task that you've done: either a basic or an advanced or both (specify in the description field if it was the bonus task). Of course you still need to post the dream here because we check. Please, make sure you post here your attempts both failures and successes, this will make this post much more dynamic and it will make OpheliaBlue/Gab's winging delivering much easier. It will be very appreciated!


Whoever completes any of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.You will receive a special title and badge.You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited access forum for people that complete a lucid task each month. Members of this club can vote for submitted suggestions for the next month's tasks. Access to the Lucid Task Club will also grant you early access to the next month's tasks, giving you a 2-3 day window to keep your wings for the following month.
*Tasks for this month:*

*Basic Task i* - Find the Olympic cauldron and roast marshmallows in the flame. _(Daniele)_ 
*Basic Task ii* - Watch a television and describe what happens in the show that you're watching. _(Saizaphod)_ 

*Advanced Task i* - Grow a tail. _(Intet)_ 
*Advanced Task ii* - Switch bodies with someone else. Try to live in other people's shoes and live their life for a while. _(Ibeauty)_ 

*BONUS TASK!!* - Hatch from an egg. _(Spaceline)_

----------


## PercyLucid

Thanks  ::D:

----------


## woblybil

They look mean  :tongue2:

----------


## spellbee2

Percy's been having computer/internet problems, so sorry for the delay. Hop to it everyone!

----------


## RelaxAndDream

Find them pretty difficult this time. i think i will aim for basic II and Advanced I  :smiley: 





> Try to live in other people's shoes for a few days.



dont know how it is with you but so far i know i never experienced dreams that go longer than a days or weeks or months... sometimes the lucid is long and the daytime might change but not that it felt like a day or more has passed. so here i dont know how to complete the task...

----------


## FryingMan

Ah dang I didn't see this in time.  I had 3 LDs last night and since I didn't see this post in time I had to spend them all on caveman activities  :smiley: .

----------


## DoubleHelix

Just found the tasks myself.  No LD's of late, so I'm hoping the extra effort of perhaps roasting some marshmallows or growing a tail might change all that. No way as a beginner I could switch bodies and sustain that for _days_, even in dream-time (which I thought was 1:1) so I'm not sure how that would work, anyway.

----------


## spellbee2

Yeah, maybe the wording isn't the best on that one - I think it's just part of the expression. Time dilation aside, I think the point is to switch bodies with another person and live out a portion of that other person's life as them.

You guys think it's fair to change the wording to reflect that?

----------


## woblybil

> Yeah, maybe the wording isn't the best on that one - I think it's just part of the expression. Time dilation aside, I think the point is to switch bodies with another person and live out a portion of that other person's life as them.
> 
> You guys think it's fair to change the wording to reflect that?



:
I would say that's fair! Even if it's only for a few minutes. 

Will I be the only one to chain again this month  ::yddd:: -

----------


## Lang

Whoops!! Sorry about that!  :Sad:  Yeah. I meant it for only a few minutes. You can change it to as long as your lucid. So that way, it would hopefully give people enough time to experience the feeling of being in another person's shoes and the Dream Character is in yours.

----------


## spellbee2

> Whoops!! Sorry about that!  Yeah. I meant it for only a few minutes. You can change it to as long as your lucid. So that way, it would hopefully give people enough time to experience the feeling of being in another person's shoes and the Dream Character is in yours.



Then it's settled. I updated the task description to something less time-sensitive.  :Cheeky:

----------


## gab

> :
> Will I be the only one to chain again this month -



You getting clipped too, right?   ::chuckle:: 

If anybody lost an appendage and was not suppose to, lemme know.

----------


## woblybil

> You getting clipped too, right?  
> 
> If anybody lost an appendage and was not suppose to, lemme know.



Yeah dammit, I almost made it but it was just a roadside picture I went into like a billboard sign not a television, I'll write it up anyways  ::yddd:: 

I'll just post it here to save paper.......
9/01                                    
4:00pm  We were riding bicycles in a strange dystopian landscape when I  looked at my feet paddling along like "Fred Flintstone" instead of on the pedals that were not there and I said to another cyclist "This is all just a big F'n dream" Then there was a roadside picture like a hologram or something of what appeared to be a mad, bi-sexual. incestuous, depraved, nasty, orgy with everybody doing everything to everyone and I just rode right on in without a bicycle anymore and got right in the middle of it all. (from here on it got too bad to post) until the end when I was peeing in a bucket and felt a leg jerk and thought "Holy Shit, I'm doing this awake" and jumped wide awake figuring I wizzed the bed but I got lucky  ::yddd::

----------


## gab

> Yeah dammit, I almost made it but it was just a roadside picture I went into like a billboard sign not a television, I'll write it up anyways 
> 
> I'll just post it here to save paper.......
> 9/01                                    
> 4:00pm  We were riding bicycles in a strange dystopian landscape when I  looked at my feet paddling along like "Fred Flintstone" instead of on the pedals that were not there and I said to another cyclist "This is all just a big F'n dream" Then there was a roadside picture like a hologram or something of what appeared to be a mad, bi-sexual. incestuous, depraved, nasty, orgy with everybody doing everything to everyone and I just rode right on in without a bicycle anymore and got right in the middle of it all. (from here on it got too bad to post) until the end when I was peeing in a bucket and felt a leg jerk and thought "Holy Shit, I'm doing this awake" and jumped wide awake figuring I wizzed the bed but I got lucky



OMG that's hilarious. Sooo many ideas you just gave me...

----------


## DoubleHelix

> ... until the end when I was peeing in a bucket and felt a leg jerk and thought "Holy Shit, I'm doing this awake" and jumped wide awake figuring I wizzed the bed but I got lucky



I LOL'ed so hard when I read this!  As a guy who is in his 60's and exploits the _need_ to get up once a night ~2:30 - 3:00am to pee by doing a pretty much nightly WILD, I can definitely relate to the fear/concern/belief that I'm pissing in the bed!  Funny thing is that peeing, bathrooms and/or urinals are a dream sign for me, and I practice doing RC's every time I whiz in RL in an effort to capitalize on that.

----------


## woblybil

> I LOL'ed so hard when I read this!  As a guy who is in his 60's and exploits the _need_ to get up once a night ~2:30 - 3:00am to pee by doing a pretty much nightly WILD, I can definitely relate to the fear/concern/belief that I'm pissing in the bed!  Funny thing is that peeing, bathrooms and/or urinals are a dream sign for me, and I practice doing RC's every time I whiz in RL in an effort to capitalize on that.



I fear there may be a law of averages concerning peeing in lucid dreams and some day it will catch up with us  ::yddd::

----------


## Lang

> Then it's settled. I updated the task description to something less time-sensitive.



Thanks again! Good luck, everyone!  ::D:

----------


## gab

Booyah! The tale of 2 tails. http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/gab/...tm-tail-77358/

Haven't had this much fun in a long time. That includes waking life : D

Tails: Advanced - Accomplished




> Next thing I know I remembered the "grow a tail" and "watch TV" TOTM.
> 
> I rejoiced and I remembered post about summoning things by putting hands behind my back and just feeling for the item until it's there. That was right up my alley. I put my hand behind and almost immediately I grabed a hold of a skinny tail. About foot long, very skinny, black, like a rat's tail. For the heck of it, I made the same in the front. When falling asleep thinking about this task, I didn't imagine any tail, maybe just this skinny rat tail. Thinking I will let my mind surprise me with some awesome tail.
> 
> Wasn't happy with the back tail, so I squeezed it like you squeezing a sausage out of the casing and it started to grow. It turned out kinda gross, all bumpy and alien looking. But it got much thicker and longer.
> 
> What happened next is not suitable for even a disclaimer. Let's just say there were some girls and it was FUN.



TV: Basic - Fail




> I think it was before or after I heard a sound of TV and remembered the TOTM. I was in the courtyard of some 7? story, older apartment building. I heard TV from few apartments. Went to investigate only to get lost a few times. Once I found a TV but it was off. So no TV task.

----------


## Lang

I had a non-lucid dream about transforming into an egg but, it wasn't a lucid dream. I do, however, recall of being accused of being an Egg-Harden Criminal.   :Sad:

----------


## woblybil

Completed Basic Task II and Advanced Task I

9/04
5:30 am. I was up at 3:30 to go to the bathroom and thought about sneaking in a lucid. I quick looked at the Tasks on the computer with a breakfast burrito and a couple Melatonin and back to bed thinking about how to pull off a task and was just up and looking at the TV which is never left on and the movie series "Deadwood" was still playing, I flew right in but it went dark and I went down and down until I yelled "Hey dream, I need my dream guide now" (past task) and slowly it got lighter in a frontier bar of the same movie and there was the beautiful hooker from "Deadwood" TV series that I always wanted and we just went at it right there in the middle of the bar and crap tables until people started getting murdered in there.. I grabbed her wrist and dragged her out the door and across the street to an upstairs hole in a hotel wall I already knew was there and onto a bed above another bar and not in the hotel with the hole in the wall. When we were done I left her there trying to think of more tasks I could pull off and flew out the door to a balcony over the bar and wondered if I could have a tail and looked back over my shoulder and there was my beautiful soft,furry tail like a monkey curling up over my shoulder, I flew out over the bar and hung there on some fixture but people were staring and pointing and some were drawing guns to shoot me down so I jumped down behind the bar looking for a gun for myself but instead I somehow shrunk down to several inches tall and skittered out the door unnoticed. I sort of figured time was running out for me and as soon as I was full size again in the street of mud and horseshit I found myself lying on my own bed again and fumbled for the recorder thinking.
 "WTF,That was too quick"...  ::yddd::

----------


## RelaxAndDream

Kind of fail at Basic II and Advanced I:

i get lucid and remember the two totms. i move in a flat and know that i will find a television somewhere in the next room. i enter and see a television that is already on. i try to will a chair near me with TK but the chair in the corner is not moving at all. oh a bad sign. TK is something easy for me normally. i somehow seem to lack my dreampowers (i think i had pretty low awareness in this dream - considering that i was drinking and going late to bed its nice to have a lucid at all) i do a swipe gesture and the channel is changing. there is the title of the show. some name then the james bond symbol and a subtitle. i find the title interesting and take a notepad to write it down in the dream to better remember it when waking up... too bad it didnt work. i then watched the show shortly and it finished with a fade out. the dream or atleast some visuals also seem to fade out. i quickly think about the next totm to make the dream prolong. i want to grow a tail. i look at my back and nothing is there. for some reason i decide i need a mirror. i look at a wall and instead of searching for a mirror i feel keen and want to summon it right infront of my eyes. i start visualizing a mirror and a faint frame is showing up at the wall but i cant manage to get it further and to "materialize" the mirror completely. i try to draw one but it wont work and then i try to phase thru the wall into the void but i just phase into the next room. i repeat with another wall and find myself in the void. from here i want to start at my room but when visuals come back i find myself in a similar dreamscape like before. my lucidity fades a little more and for some reason i need to get something out of a chest. someone tries to give it to me but the chest is locked. i think "hey no problem - i can phase out the item right out of the closed chest" and so i do and wake up shortly after.

----------


## woblybil

]Following the dream that won the wings was a Semi-Lucid Nightmare, 
*Spoiler* for _Nightmare_: 



at 3:30 I had taken L-Carnitine & alpha Lipoic , In the second dream after posting the first I knew it was a dream but events happened so quickly that I couldn't get my thoughts organized.
8:00am I woke up in a destroyed world that looked the asteroid surface in the movie "Armageddon"  Broken glass mixed with molten metal and rock windblown into crevices and shards, In the distance there were aliens or robots or something shooting at us survivors from a ridge miles away, We climbed and some fell down a hillside and I rescued one little one that had fallen and tried to find anywhere out of sight by crouching behind a wave of debris but they sent an airship of some kind looking for us, I woke up before it go to me....

----------


## dreamingaze

Good luck, everyone!  I've been way out of focus, but I'm still checking in to see this month's tasks.....just in case.....   :smiley:

----------


## Daniele

Looks like I'm going to Rio...

----------


## woblybil

> Booyah! The tale of 2 tails. http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/gab/...tm-tail-77358/
> 
> Haven't had this much fun in a long time. That includes waking life : D
> 
> Tails: Advanced - Accomplished
> 
> 
> TV: Basic - Fail



With Advanced Task done I why don't you give yourself a wing? I need mischievous friends to fly with ::yddd::

----------


## gab

> With Advanced Task done I why don't you give yourself a wing? I need mischievous friends to fly with



Since I'm usually late winging others, it's only fair if I get mine late as well.

And lol ok, I'll be your wing man : P

----------


## woblybil

Hah-I found the "hooker" from my dream, I'll put it over here http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/wobl...r-dream-77394/

----------


## RelaxAndDream

pretty cool night for me. i never was big into dreamsigns but there is one very very persistent so the whole day yesterday i did like crazy RC´s when it occures and focused my intent and visualized me getting lucid when seeing this dreamsign and 2 out of 3 of my lucids this night was because lucidity was triggered by the dreamsign. and the funny thing is it was like in my early LD-practice. i did a nosepinch thinking "ah just for practice" and suddenly can breath thru and am like  ::holycrap::  lets see if i can repeat this regulary or if it just was bursting intention^^

nevertheless....


*Spoiler* for _Advanced I; failed Basic II_: 



i walk up some stairs and hear someone (omnipresent voice?) telling me that muesli is not good (for me?) and i should stop eating it. i notice that i have a bowl (my mueslibowl) in my hand. an elder couple moves by me and i notice my dreamsign. i take the bowl down and do a nosepinch, just to keep on the practice - but i can breath thru and i am fully lucid. i move down the stairs and outside. i want to grow a tail. i´ve read gabs approach of touching behind the back until feeling it. i try this but there is no tail. i think about and try to visualize how the guys from Dragon Ball Z have a furry tail that they wind around their belly. i imagine something like this as vegeta comes thru a door in my direction. i ask him where my tail is and he answers: there. i tell him to show me and he touches my tail. ah suddenly it is there and i can feel it. i move it around but my tail feels weak. i bump it against a pole and feel the collision. interesting. but nevertheless it feels a little like a stuffed tail. for whatever reason i feel like i have to puke and i puke just liquid. ::barf::  and if thats not weird enough while doing so i turn around and puke on my roommate that passes by right at the moment... i feel a little bad but however and i decide to try the basic task and i see a building and want to fly there but flying is a problem so i make big jumps. on the first floor i see a kiddo in a indoor swimming pool. upstairs is nothing so i relax and now i can float around and i float to the neighboring house. i enter and there is a couple on a couch, i sit next to them (dejavu like i was there before or atleast know the girl?). the dude wants to stand up and make some space? but i tell him to stay. my roommate sits on another couch and i tell him i am sorry. he says its okay but it is already two days ago. i tell him it felt like one max... the dream destabilizes i count my fingers and still find myself in the dream. i want to watch tv but wake up





*Spoiler* for _Basic II_: 



i move thru the city pass a truck that sells fan t-shirts. after some time i notice that i saw my dreamsign so i again do a RC. i can breath somehow thru my nose and i find it funny because the reason for this is for sure  that i dont pinch it right. but somehow i stop and woot? i am dreaming. lucid and eager to finally complete basic task i fly up a house, phase thru the window and approach a woman that looks like Sandrine Holt (i have watched Mr. Robot some days ago) is there i hug her and ask her if she wants to watch tv together. she agrees and asks if we go at my place. i tell her "no, we will do it here, maybe you can put off your cloth and/or put on something nice? i will be back shortly and i will bring a bottle of wine" she smiles and i leave the room thru the window again. i hear a faint scream because she is frightened that i fall down but no i float into the next apartment but i notice i am in the wrong one. i wanted to go to the one next to hers but i am in the one underneath. so i float out again, float next by hers again and see how she is naked and changed her cloths and fly into the apartment next to hers. i enter and move thru the kitchen and into the living room. i see some short and sexy goa cloths and think about to bring some to the woman nextdoor but i keep on moving and approach another girl that is sitting there. she looks asien. i startle her accidentally because she sits with her back pointing to me. i calm her down and ask her how she is. she asks me if i ask because of the fire that was in the apartment next to her? something about big and very smoky but everything is fine. i tell her i need to leave because i have an appointment but if she likes she can join us  ::lol::  she agrees and i pick her up and carry her into the kitchen i remember to want to pick up a bottle of wine and i see one next to the oven but its a mixture of water and redwine and its murky. i expect to find a bottle on the fridge and i find a closed bottle of nice red wine that looks pretty similar to my favorite one. i take it still carrying her and we float into the previous apartment. the other woman smiles at us with a little question mark in her face. i tell her that i brought us some company.  :smiley:  i tell her that the two of  them have probably not much in common but both like me ( ::doh::   ::|: ) they smile and i see she already has an open bottle of red wine. i approach the cupboard and want to fish out some glasses but i cant find the right one. the wine glasses all have very short shafts. in the end i pick them anyways and go back to the couch where they are sitting. i ask them if we want to watch something now. i consciously NOT ask what we are watching to not influence the outcome. we turn on the tv and there is a guy on the ground that kisses some womans feet? but shortly after it turns into a documentary about a guy that is unconquerable and can wrestle down several cops? down. we dont watch any further because we start some sexy time. suddenly a dude is there instead of one girl and i send him away  tell him we can meet tomorrow but not now, i tell him to send the girl back in and seconds later i am alone with the two girls and we have some fun but i wake up shortly after  :smiley: 




funny/sad how i use a whole dream to set up the setting to watch something in the tv and complete the task and then just watch it for some secs before getting distracted by sexy time  ::D: 

and the advanced task was pretty cool it is the first time i morphed or transformed something at me expect of lengthen fingers or arms.  :smiley:

----------


## DoubleHelix

Damn!  Had an LD last night but never gave the TOTM's a though.  Was too engaged in the novelty of the lucid experience to undertake a specific task (was planning on trying to grow a tail!).  Anyway, for interested parties, here is the journal entry.  I hope it proves accessible.  if not, no big deal.  It's pretty mundane.  I'm happy just to break the twenty Lucid Dream barrier!  Twenty one and counting!!!   ::chuckle:: 

Lucidly flying in front of my daughter - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Patience108

Advanced Task i - Grow a tail. (Intet) 
Advanced Task ii - Switch bodies with someone else. Try to live in other people's shoes and live their life for a while. (Ibeauty) 

 ::banana::  Managed these tasks this in morning's Lucid. I am 100% sure I completed the tail one ...what do you think about the completing of the switching bodies one?   :woohoo: 

Remember to switch Bodies first- I am at a large depo/bus stop,lots of folk waiting for different buses. Remembering the task I move close to a middle age lady - I tell her I am about to come into her body and see what it feels like and she could switch to mine...she is a bit defensive and not up for it initially- I carry on and move into her body. I can sense her agitation as I feel how it feels in her shoes. After the initial awkwardness she relaxes and seems to move out or relax enough for me to get comfortable in there  ::wink::  I am sure I am in her body but struck with how comfortable it is ...it's still me ...I am not sure if she went into my body or not as I look around for my body I can't see it. I get on the bus when it comes and soon move on with my lucid 

Does that mean the task is done or not?

Ok I am sitting lucid on the train and remember the ' grow a tail ' task. I tell the gentleman next to me that I am about to grow a tail for the totm. He is intruiged and watches my back side in anticipation  :smiley: . I put my hand there and feel around - I am aware I havnt manifested anything like this before in a lucid so it's gonna be good - I am excited! I keep my hand just above my butt on my lower back feeling for movement ...Yes! I feel movement from within  ::D:  - soon a little stub of a tail grows out! I start to laugh and show the man - he is as surprised as me and we both watch as it keeps growing until it's about half a meter long...it's thin and grissely but it's deffinatelly a tail - I am delighted.

----------


## RelaxAndDream

> Managed these tasks this in morning's Lucid. I am 100% sure I completed the tail one ...what do you think about the completing of the switching bodies one?



congrats!  ::happyme:: 

i for sure would count that  ::D:  you managed to enter her and felt her so yea task done  ::D:  

sounds interesting, never approached something like this. maybe i will it soon too^^

----------


## Saizaphod

Unintentional Basic II fail/success. ( Does a monitor count? )
As I emerge into the spaceship due to a WILD ( First WILD in 5 months yeaah  ::cookiemonster::  ), I sit down next to a control panel of somekind. After trying to stabilize the dream for a few seconds I notice a _monitor_ in the wall in the middle of the buttons and lights. I wonder what's happening in the "channels" and I switch to a new one. I don't know if it's a show or live security camera footage, but I see two brown clay figures in a toilet. I see in the mirror of the toilet that the other one is "pleasuring" the other one with it's mouth, but because the dream is so poor in quality it just looks like the figures are standing up and not moving. Then the channel switches and there are two Area 51- animation movie looking aliens on the other side, looking at me. They push a hand through the monitor to me. Then I push my finger through the monitor to their side. The feeling of my finger going through the screen is gently electric and buzzing. They touch my finger. I wake up.

----------


## Patience108

NL last night watching a big tv with my mum  :smiley:

----------


## gab

*Basic TOTM - TV - Fail
*
Im not gonna count mine, because it was just a comp monitor with static info.




> I'm in a darkish hallway, all tiles, like a hospital. I remember the TV TOTM and I start to look for one. There is many monitors, but more like computers. They show data and stats. I look at many of them. So no TOTM : (



http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/gab/...totm-tv-77442/





> Unintentional Basic II fail/success. ( Does a monitor count? )
> ... I notice a _monitor_ in the wall in the middle of the buttons and lights. I wonder what's happening in the "channels" and I switch to a new one. I don't know if it's a show or live security camera footage, ...



I would count yours, Saizaphod, because it had buttons and you switched the channels, and you didn't know if live or TV.

----------


## woblybil

> *Basic TOTM - TV - Fail
> *
> Im not gonna count mine, because it was just a comp monitor with static info.
> 
> http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/gab/...totm-tv-77442/
> 
> 
> 
> I would count yours, Saizaphod, because it had buttons and you switched the channels, and you didn't know if live or TV.



Right!.. No need to skimp on the wings, From the look of things there's going to be a lot left over  ::yddd::

----------


## Lang

> Does that mean the task is done or not?



Just as long as you felt the switch and had a moment that you felt like you were living someone else life then you are fine. 




> Right! No need to skimp on the wings, From the look of things there's going to be a lot left over



Been ultra-busy to post some the task that I've done, lately.  :wink2: 


*Spoiler* for _Tasks done_: 



Here: http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/ibea...10-2016-77473/

----------


## FryingMan

:Awesome Dance:  finally winx again!  :armflap: 

Advanced (i) success!   I think this is my first ever personal transformation, not something I'm particularly interested in so glad it was a TOTM so I had a reason to try it out.


*Spoiler* for _excerpt_: 



I get lucid and I'm pacing around the living room of my CH.  Memory is good and I remember TOTM and I remember "grow a tail".  I will a tail to grow and I move it over my right shoulder so I can touch and see it.    I feel it with my right hand, it is flat brown color, lightly fuzzy, and feels just like a tail on a stuffed animal toy.  I swish it around a bit and I feel it move (and see it's shadow on the floor in front of me, moving), saying "swish! swish!".   I want to do a basic task now, and I know I remember all the tasks and feel positive about this but they just don't come into mind, I transition into the void but maintain lucidity, draw a portal in the air with my finger and step through into a city [also a first] and  dream continues a bit (but lose lucidity when chased, flying, by 1000's of flies/tiny drones).

----------


## Spaceline

Advanced I success:
DJ link: http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/spac...my-tail-77488/

lucid

I am at the university and believe I am shrinking. I think about doing this kind of thing in a lucid dream, and from this I become lucid. I remember the tail task and imagine myself to have a tail. There is a person near me, and I ask him to pull on my tail, and he does and I do feel it. I then look at the tail and move around as well. The tail has the same color and texture as my skin, and is wider near my body than it is away from my body. I then wake up.


If I have another LD this month, I plan to attempt the bonus task.

----------


## woblybil

> finally winx again! 
> 
>  I think this is my first ever personal transformation,



Where were you when we decided to change genders? That was fun  ::yddd::

----------


## FryingMan

Oh I did that during that month but it was non-lucid, and yes it was fun!

----------


## LucidRanma

Attempted, but ultimately failed Advanced Task II.

So I haven't had a lucid dream in months. It's been a really, really long time. After attempting to have one for a few days, I finally got one a couple days back. And then I got lucky last night and got another one in which I halfheartedly tried to accomplish a task. 

As far as the dream goes, I realize I'm lucid whilst in my bedroom. Nothing fancy or anything going on. I decide on trying Advanced Task II, but as is typical, there is a lack of DCs. So I suddenly see a mirror and decide that that's how I'll accomplish the task. I walk into the mirror in order to possess a DC's body. The mirror is jelly like and the area around warps around like one of those weird paintings with the stairs going in all sorts of directions (I don't know exactly what that's called, but hopefully you get what I mean).

I suddenly end up in my bedroom looking at the mirror, but my body is now different. Apparently I became Jessica Alba. I had no specific person in mind, it just happened randomly. The only thing that wasn't correct was the downstairs anatomy, though I think it was at first right. The dream mainly consisted of me looking at myself in the mirror and rejoicing over the fact that I changed into a new body. I kind of failed the task, though, as I didn't actually switch with a DC.

I hope to try to grow a tail or hatch from an egg, but in the case of the former I've always struggled with transformations, and with the latter I still have to figure out how to get into the egg.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*I Grew a Tail!*

...Non-lucid part abbreviated..

The dream was taking a serious turn for the worse when they started chasing me with knives. I jumped out of the window and decided to fly away.

By flying, I realized that I must be dreaming. I was still feeling kind of anxious, and even though I knew it was just a dream, I wanted a change of scenery first to get my mind off of it. I found myself in some kind of industral warehouse, where I decided to do the Advanced Task of the Month: growing a tail. 

I really suck at making things appear out of thin air so I took a creative approach. I took the back of my shirt, which was somewhat baggy, and  tugged on it, as if I was feeling my tail (without looking behind me to see what I was doing). I kept doing that until I transformed the tactical feeling of tugging on my shirt to the feeling a tail. I looked behind me. IT WORKED. HELL YEAH!  :mwahaha: 

I saw that I had a pretty badass fox tail. The upper part of the tail was red, then it had a black stripe, and the latter third was white. I may have done a happy dance right about here. I started talking to some dream characters because I always love what they have to say. I checked back a couple minutes later and my fox tail had turned into shiny tinsel, but about the sale color scheme.  I think I lost lucidity after that, or my recall drops.

----------


## RelicWraith

Now, I do believe I got the Bonus Task done today.


*Spoiler* for _First unsuccessful attempt_: 




As before, I flew around and tried to shrink and phase through something, the white ceiling this time. As I did, I remembered the egg TOTM. Thought it best to sound some appropriate music for the task. I chose track 6 from Dyna Brothers, which played almost instantly on its own. Anyway, an opaque, spherical white space soon wraps around me. Once I noticed, the area is filled up with tranparent, bubbly liquid. This must be it. I tried to both chop down and telekinetically smash the boundaries, but nothing seemed to happen.





*Spoiler* for _Success...?_: 




At a glance, I then found an even bigger, grander egg, this one uniquely covered in large, golden ridges. Oh, that's perfect! I launched myself towards there, and instantly found myself encased in a yellow-white enclosure. Things got a bit blurred, making me doubtful. Either way, I chopped the casing, which immediately cracked. Water and bright light filled the space. I "white out" for a moment.

When I come to, I'm floating down the surface of the river. Thought I screwed up for a second. When the visuals cleared up, I found a huge glop of egg whites and and a large, undisturbed yolk floating beside me. Heh, guess I got it after all.




Full dream: Log 505 - Silly Little DIELD and False Awakening Cycle and Other Assorted Stories - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## woblybil

> *I Grew a Tail!*
> 
> ...Non-lucid part abbreviated..
> 
> The dream was taking a serious turn for the worse when they started chasing me with knives. I jumped out of the window and decided to fly away.
> 
> By flying, I realized that I must be dreaming. I was still feeling kind of anxious, and even though I knew it was just a dream, I wanted a change of scenery first to get my mind off of it. I found myself in some kind of industral warehouse, where I decided to do the Advanced Task of the Month: growing a tail. 
> 
> I really suck at making things appear out of thin air so I took a creative approach. I took the back of my shirt, which was somewhat baggy, and  tugged on it, as if I was feeling my tail (without looking behind me to see what I was doing). I kept doing that until I transformed the tactical feeling of tugging on my shirt to the feeling a tail. I looked behind me. IT WORKED. HELL YEAH! 
> ...



At least you had a shirt tail to pull, I would not have had a shirt..It's Frying Man's and OB's fault..I was a decent dreamer until they turned me into a  ::evil::

----------


## Lang

I completed- the advanced task II again.


Apparently, I had a dream for my task of the month that I switched bodies with Zac Efron and witnessed him freaking out because he was a girl. I was in shock at first to how much it worked but, Zac's reaction to his new body and new life was priceless.  :tongue2: 

 Here:http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/ibea...21-2016-77608/

----------


## Lang

These are the Task that I attempted. Please excuse my grammar.  I don't have time to really proof read my DJ entries.  Yes, I did mine twice.  ::D:  Sorry to touble post.  :Sad: 

_Bonus TOTM Fail._ 
*Spoiler* for _spoiler_: 



 I had a non-lucid dream about transforming into an egg but, it wasn't a lucid dream. I do, however, recall of being accused of being an Egg-Harden Criminal. First, I remember that my stomach ached and then I felt a bit bloated. I didn't feel like I usually do. Then I remember that my skin turned an eggshell white. Then my body slowly but, surely took on an egg shape. My arms and legs disappeared into my body. Then there went my head and neck. Then I woke up because I heard a noise. Then I heard someone say, "Stop you Egg Harden Criminals". 


 HERE: http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/ibea...-3-2016-77361/

_Lucid Basic task I: Completed._
*Spoiler* for _spoiler_: 



 I remember that I was at home and in my bed. I remember that my brother mike was there. We haven't talked in real life for years. This is when I knew that I was dreaming. I need to find the Olympic cauldron and roast marshmallows in the flame but, it was heavily guarded area and I need to turn invisible and go there. As I went up to the two of the guards and they were talking about what movie they saw. It was a horror movie. I recall that I stole their hats off their heads and yelled in a creepy voice, "And I'm your worse nightmare!!" They ran screaming and wetting themselves in the processes. I had to stop and stabilize my dream Then I made a bag of marshmallows appear out of nowhere. I remember roasting the marshmallows in the Olympic cauldron. The marshmallows caught on fire but, that is how I like them. 
Then I woke up.





_Lucid Advance task I:Completed._  
*Spoiler* for _spoiler_ : 



I had a dream that I was alone in my living room with my pet spider monkey. Apparently, That I had a spider monkey? The monkey was getting into the cereal boxes and eating what it wanted then tossing the rest. I then remember that I was dreaming because I don't have a monkey in real life. The Monkeys eat birds. Greenwing Macaws are natural enemies in real life so, I did my RC. This is when I wanted to do my TOTM task, grow a tail. I sat there for a little bit. Thinking about what it would be like to have a tail. I didn't want to overthink it, though because if you do, it will not work. Then, I started to feel a weird feeling around my spine and it went down my spine to my tail bone. Then that area around there started to swell up a little bit. Then I remember that it was painful as I started to sprout a tail. The tail began to sprout through my pants and underwear. Leaving holes in my clothes. The dogs crawled at me. The monkey started to scream with excitement and point at my new tail as if to say, "What is that?"Moxie our cockatoo got scared and raised his little crown on his head. He hissed at me. The birds started to scream at me. By then, tail got full grown that it reach the floor. 
Then it started to have a mind of its own. Then an hour later the dream Destabilized and I was back to normal. 


 


_Lucid Advance task II:Completed._ 
*Spoiler* for _spoiler_: 



I had a dream that I was standing outside a museum at on a Friday night. I could remember that I was for some reason that I had the urge to break into the museum. I actually broke the glass door with a karate chop. For some reason. I saw Michael J. Fox was there. I remember that he didn't say anything to me, though. Then I came upon a very old spell book. I remember that the spell book was in a glass Vaccum tight case. At this point in the dream, I knew that I was dreaming because remember that I lifted the glass case so I can open the book. I remember that gently turned the page but, pages were blank. Then I started thinking that I wanted to do my TOTM and the spell just appeared out of nowhere. I remember that spell consisted of using two candles for each person, A picture of the person and it had to be a full moon. I followed the directions All the everything that I needed to do this appeared out of nowhere. I remember that I lite the candles then I said the magic words that I memorized. I know in real life that if you want to do the spell right you have to get the right supplies. I closed my eyes and then I recall that there were a strange noise and smoke. I remember that everything was spinning. Then it stopped and silents, as I recall that looked at the book, it disintegrated. There was nothing left of it. I thought it didn't work. Then I remember that I felt sick so, I left and I wondered the streets. I remember thinking, "Shit! That fucking book is cursed!!" Then everything went black... When I came to I remember that I was in a strange bed. I was in someone else's bedroom. I looked at my hands it wasn't me. I wasn't myself. I recall that I ran to the mirror and looked in the mirror. I recall saying to myself, "It worked!!" 
So, Apparently, I was in a someone else's body. Time had passed and I remember that I spend the day at a beach house in sunny CA. I remember that I wondered what happened to my old body this is when I turned on the news and saw that my body um.. me- her was in jail because of the break in. I said to myself that I have time, she, I mean my body can stay in jail while I want to know what it is like to live in her shoes. I know in real life that I would not do that because well that is wrong but, I was to enjoy myself. 
For some reason, my cousin Julia was there in the dream. I remember it was hot and I wanted to take a dip in the ocean. I remember that Julia challenged me to race to rocks and I accepted. I made it half way to the rocks when I could hear a speedboat motors and the propellers in the waters of the coast.
By then I was losing control of the dream as the speedboat came closer and closer. I tried to dive the as far as I could but, it was too late, the boat the bearing down on me. I didn't dive deep enough and I could feel the propellers hit my back and then my head. Then I felt the unbearable pain as I was instantly unconscious. Then I woke up and my head hurt. It's muggy out.


 http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/ibea...10-2016-77473/

_Lucid: Advanced II: Completed._ 
*Spoiler* for _spoiler_: 



I had a dream that I was at Planet Hollywood. I remember it was a birthday present. I remember that everything was so perfect but, I started thinking, "Wow! A whole month went by. Did I ever go to my college thing? I don't remember." I recall that while I was thinking of this, I was looking rather blankly at a white wall. The more I stared at it, the more it looked distorted. At that moment I realize I'm dreaming, look at my hands and fingers are all stubby. The ring my finger was my birthstone was getting bigger and bigger. This is when I said to myself that I want to do my task of the month again. 
So, I thought a little bit of whole will be my victim, I mean someone who will be my guinea pig to switch body with. Then I saw a group of people with a DC who looked like a person who looked like they had it all. The fame attraction and all the confident in the world. Apparently, this DC shared my birthday day. 
In this dream, I felt really invisible than I do in real life. I almost forgot that I was in a dream. 
This is when I wondered like it would be like to be in that person's shoes. I did this by holding my hands together. My fingers were touching my Opal ring. Then I suddenly felt light head.. Almost like I have vertigo, long with an ear-deafening sound. Then everything went black. 
Next thing that I knew I woke up. At first, I didn't realize where I was. I didn't even notice at first, that when I rubbed my head, that my arms were not mine. Then I remember that I got up, still half asleep and walked into the bathroom. Looked for my family but, she wasn't there. This is when I figured that they went to the pool and wanted me to do sleep in. Or something like that.
I went use the bathroom. I couldn't find anything that was mine. I was going to get my soap but, I thought it was strange that I couldn't see my stuff. Then I looked in the hotel room's mirror and screamed. 
Then I realized that I was dreaming again. I quickly re-stabilized the dream and then went on. 
I recalled that this time studied my new look in the mirror. I remember that I was a dude. I had brown hair, blue eyes, and Muscular physique. I'm a girl in real life. I then looked down in my pants and I had guys parts. "Eww!" 
Then a little past, I got dressed and I made my way down to my room where my family staying. I knocked on the door. My mom answered the door and said, that (my real name) was still asleep. Apparently, my family was allowing me to "sleep in". I remember this was when I saw my other self, woke up. 
I saw that other me/ Zac when he realized that he wasn't himself and screamed. He was looking in the mirror and playing with his, I mean my boobs. Then he screamed at me saying, "I hate you!! Whoa!! I'm a girl?!! Fine!" He locked himself in the bathroom for what felt like an hour or so. The ring body switch worked probably because we shared the same birthday and that is what was in common with both of us.
By then, there was a crowd because of the screaming and who I was. Even TMZ was there. They asked me, "Why you was *harassing* that poor girl?"


 http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/ibea...21-2016-77608/

----------


## woblybil

> These are the Task that I attempted. Please excuse my grammar.  I don't have time to really proof read my DJ entries.  Yes, I did mine twice.  Sorry to touble post. 
> 
> _Bonus TOTM Fail._ 
> *Spoiler* for _spoiler_: 
> 
> 
> 
>  I had a non-lucid dream about transforming into an egg but, it wasn't a lucid dream. I do, however, recall of being accused of being an Egg-Harden Criminal. First, I remember that my stomach ached and then I felt a bit bloated. I didn't feel like I usually do. Then I remember that my skin turned an eggshell white. Then my body slowly but, surely took on an egg shape. My arms and legs disappeared into my body. Then there went my head and neck. Then I woke up because I heard a noise. Then I heard someone say, "Stop you Egg Harden Criminals". 
> 
> ...



Attaboy girl  ::yddd::

----------


## Lang

> Attaboy girl



 Sorry to double post.  Hey isn't that a Roger Miller song?

----------


## PercyLucid

Okay folks!

If you have wings, go ahead and be b.... cough, cough... sorry, can't tell.

Check out http://www.dreamviews.com/lucid-task...ml#post2203990

----------


## LucidRanma

Attempted bu failed the Bonus task. I managed to get in the egg. I bent down and pulled my arms to my side, closing my eyes. When I tried to move and stretch, I couldn't, I was surrounded on all sides. But when I broke out of it, I was basically just standing there like the egg never existed, so I wouldn't consider it a successful attempt.

----------


## PercyLucid

That's all folks!!!

It is getting dark... very, very dark.

 :lock:

----------

